# πηγαίνω κοπίδι / αίμα



## Zazula (Jun 30, 2012)

Σήμερα θα ασχοληθούμε με άλλη μία έκφραση που παραμένει ανεπαρκώς λεξικογραφημένη, κι η οποία πιο συγκεκριμένα συντίθεται από το ρήμα *πηγαίνω*, από το ουσιαστικό *κοπίδι* ή *αίμα* και, κατά κανόνα, και από ένα πρόσωπο σε συντακτικό ρόλο αντικειμένου. Οι συνήθεις μορφές αυτής της έκφρασης θα καταστούν πιο εύληπτες μέσα από τα παραδείγματα χρήσης της τα οποία παρατίθενται αμέσως παρακάτω:
.
*με πάει / πηγαίνει κοπίδι / αίμα* [απρόσωπη ρηματική έκφραση με αρχική προέλευση από τη στρατιωτική αργκό· για τη χρήση τής λ. _αίμα _πρβλ. εκφρ. _κάνω κάποιον να φτύσει αίμα / πίνω κλπ κάποιου το αίμα_· η χρήση με τη λ. _κοπίδι _πιθανόν και να προέκυψε αφότου είχαν ήδη ταυτιστεί σημασιακά οι δύο εκδοχές τής φράσης σε κάποια από τις προσφορότερες για εννοιολογική διαπίδυση σημασίες, αλλά και πάλι το _κόβω _έχει σχετική παρουσία στην επιβολή κάποιου επί άλλου προσώπου (πρβλ. εκφρ. _κόβω τα φτερά / τον αέρα / τον βήχα κλπ κάποιου_)] = έχω υπερβολικό φόρτο εργασίας (συνήθως όταν αυτή την εργασία μού την αναθέτουν άλλοι και στερούμαι επιλογών ή δικαιώματος άρνησης), με πάει σερί υπηρεσίες (μία μέσα, μία παραμέσα), τα έχω δει όλα κωλυόμενα, με πηγαίνει πίπα-κώλο / γαμιώντας / κωλοφεράντζα κττ -Πώς πάνε ρε οι υπηρεσίες; -Άσε, *με πάει αίμα* (ή «*με έχει πάει αίμα*», δηλαδή έχω συνέχεια υπηρεσία)... _(από παράδειγμα στο slang.gr)_
*(εγώ) πάω / πηγαίνω κάποιον κοπίδι / αίμα* [η προσωποποιημένη εκδοχή τής σημασίας #2] = φορτώνω αγρίως κάποιον με ανάθεση έργου / αγγαρείας / υπηρεσιών και δεν τον αφήνω να ανασάνει / να σηκώσει κεφάλι / χρόνο ούτε να ξυθεί, τον έχω πήξει / λιώσει / σκίσει / πηδήξει, τον τρέχω ασύστολα, τον πηγαίνω πίπα-κώλο / γαμιώντας / κωλοφεράντζα κττ Από τότε που ανέλαβε ο νέος μοίραρχος, *τους πηγαίνει όλους κοπίδι*: δύο κύματα τη μέρα συν τα QRA συν Τρίτη-Πέμπτη νυχτερινές — και δεν έχει μείνει πίσω ούτε το ΣΜΕΤ, ενώ βγάζει και καναδυό δοκιμές από φάση τη βδομάδα. _(από συζήτηση αεροπόρων)_
(συνήθως στον αόριστο) *με πήγε κοπίδι / αίμα* [η λ. _κοπίδι _από το _κόψιμο _“διάρροια”, υπάρχει δε μια σχέση μεταξύ των δύο αυτών λέξεων (_κόψιμο _& _κοπίδι_) ανάλογη εκείνης των _κλανιά _“πορδή” και _κλανίδι _“αλληλουχία πορδών”· για το δε _αίμα _πιθανότατα από επιτατική χρήση καθότι όταν μια βιολογική ενέργεια γίνεται στον υπερυπερθετικό βαθμό τότε μπαίνει στη μέση το _αίμα _(πρβλ. έκφρ. _αν έκανα πάλι σεξ / άλλη μια φορά εμετό δεν ξέρω πια τι θα ’βγαζα — μάλλον αίμα πλέον_) κι η αίσθηση της ακατάσχετης —και υδαρούς— διάρροιας (επί της ουσίας μιας εξουθενωτικότατης μορφής ξεκωλιάσματος, δηλαδή) παραπέμπει στο ότι δεν έχει μείνει πια τίποτε άλλο στο πεπτικό σου για να βγάλεις και θ’ αρχίσεις να χέζεις αίμα, νοερή σύλληψη που εύλογα συνεπικουρείται κι από το γεγονός ότι το αίμα συνδέεται με τις βιολογικές λειτουργίες σε εκφορές καταρών (πρβλ. προσδοκίες τού τύπου _μπα που να κατουρήσεις / ξεράσεις αίμα_)] = είχα έντονες / συνεχείς / ακατάσχετες διαρροϊκές κενώσεις, με πήγε σπρέι / μίλκο / τσιρλιό (κ.ά. για τα οποία δες στο σλανγκρ: http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/aima_1973/)· γκουγλιές: *http://goo.gl/JSVKn·* Μα είχα δυσκοιλιότητα και πήρα καθαρτικό, *με πήγε αίμα* σού λέω ρε μπρο, νερό χρώματος καφέ αντί για σκατό! _(από στίχους χιπ-χοπ)_ παράδειγμα στον ενεστώτα: Αν δώσεις μια ξηρά τροφή και δεις ότι *το πηγαίνει κοπίδι το σκυλί*, μην τη συνεχίσεις. _(από συζήτηση σκυλάδων)_
(συνήθως στον αόριστο) *με πήγε κοπίδι / αίμα* [από συνεκδοχή τής σημασίας #3, καθότι η διάρροια (πρβλ. _χέστης_, _χέστηκε πάνω του_ κλπ) συνδέεται με τη λιποψυχία, ενώ και το _κόβω _έχει τη δική του σχετική παρουσία (πρβλ. _του κόπηκε/-αν η χολή / τα ήπατα_)· για το δε _αίμα _πρβλ. εκφρ. _μου ’κοψε / κόπηκε / πάγωσε το αίμα_] = κώλωσα / ψάρωσα / τρόμαξα / τρομοκρατήθηκα, τα χρειάστηκα, έκλασα πατάτες (για τις οποίες βλ. στον Σαραντάκο: http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2011/10/12/potato/#comment-84668) / μέντες , με πήγε πατάτες / τσιρλιό (κ.ά. για τα οποία δες στο #3) -Δηλαδή θέλετε να μου πείτε ότι υπάρχει άτομο που τρόμαζε με τα προηγούμενα F.E.A.R.; -Εμένα πάντως στο πρώτο F.E.A.R. *με πήγαινε κοπίδι* κάθε φορά που παίζανε τα φώτα. _(από συζήτηση γκέιμερ) _*Σας πήγε αίμα* όταν ετέθη το θέμα του δημοψηφίσματος. _(από πολιτική συζήτηση)_
*πηγαίνω κοπίδι / αίμα* [από διεύρυνση κι εμβάθυνση της σημασιακής ταύτισης με το _γαμιώντας_] = πηγαίνω γαμιώντας — το οποίο κατά περίπτωση μπορεί να σημαίνει _κατισχύω επί τινός_, _εκμηδενίζω / διαλύω / ξεσκίζω / στριμώχνω άγρια κάποιον_ (που πιθανότατα και να το άξιζε εδώ που τα λέμε — ή που να τα ’θελε κι εκείνου ο κώλος του), _πηγαίνω τσίτα_ (κ.ά. για τα οποία βλ. σημασία #3 στη _φλαταδούρα_), _πηγαίνω καρφί_ κ.ο.κ. Ατρόμητος-Πανιώνιος: Στον Εργοτέλη *τον πήγε αίμα* τον αιώνιο· εδώ σε παρόμοια κατάσταση (νέος σύμμαχος ο Σπανός) τι θα κάνει; _(“πηγαίνω γαμιώντας / δεν αφήνω να σηκώσει κεφάλι / κυνηγάω & στριμώχνω αγρίως κάποιον” — από κορακοανάλυση, ήγουν προσδιορισμό διατητικής επίδρασης σε ποδοσφαιρικά αποτελέσματα, στοιχηματατζή)_ Γρήγορα μια ξεματιάστρα! Φτου φτου σκόρδα! Τι να πω, απ’ ό,τι κατάλαβα μας πήγε αίμα όλες! _(“με πηγαίνει απ’ το κακό στο χειρότερο / περνάω πολύ δύσκολη φάση” — από συζήτηση μανάδων για το ότι μάλλον πρέπει να κάνουν ευχέλαιο με τόσες αναποδιές που τις κατατρέχουν)_ -Με το τροφοδοτικό που έχω βρει φίλε με βλέπω να *πηγαίνω αίμα* 4άδες! -Με το καλό να το τελειώνεις και να δίνεις πόνο στις 4άδες. _(“πηγαίνω γαμιώντας / υπερκαλύπτω ή εξαντλώ λειτουργικές απαιτήσεις / δουλεύω κάτι στο όριο” — από συζήτηση σχετικά με ηχοσύστημα αυτοκινήτου)_ Αν ο μόρτης την είχε στην πούδρα τότε όλα καλά όλα ωραία, αν όμως *την πήγαινε κοπίδι* τότε στα 30 δεν θα χρειαστεί λίφτινκ, συνεργείο αναπαλαίωσης θα χρειαστεί. _(“πηγαίνω γαμιώντας / το έχω ξεσκίσει κάτι” — από συζήτηση μηχανόβιων όπου παραλληλίζονται τα χιλιάδες χιλιόμετρα μιας μηχανής με τις ηλικίες των γυναικών_) Όλα τα λεφτά ήταν οι κατηφόρες, που με το ανανεωμένο μου Pro-Rider *τις πήγαινα κοπίδι*! (“πηγαίνω τσίτα / σανίδα / όσο πάει” — από δήλωση ποδηλάτη) Ταϊλάνδη: *Πηγαίνει κοπίδι* ένας φίλος εκεί. Είκοσι μέρες σε 5 αστέρων ξενοδοχείο με όλα μέσα στην τιμή (με πισίνες, waterland, event κτλ), μαζί με τα αεροπορικά, 1000 ευρώ! Με 1000 ευρώ εδώ στο "Ελλάντα", δεν πας... ούτε 5 μέρες στην Πάρο! _(“πηγαίνω καρφί / με τις μπάντες / άνευ ετέρας” — από ταξιδιωτική συζήτηση· άσε που ’χει και δίκιο ο άνθρωπος)_
.
Διορθώσεις και προσθήκες στα παραπάνω, όπως πάντα, θα εκτιμηθούν ιδιαίτερα. :)


----------



## Themis (Jun 30, 2012)

Εξαιρετική η παρουσίαση και η τεκμηρίωση. Την έκφραση δεν την ήξερα, αλλά νομίζω ότι, αν την άκουγα, το μυαλό μου θα πήγαινε αυθόρμητα στη σωστή κατεύθυνση.


----------



## nickel (Jun 30, 2012)

Μόλις τώρα κατάφερα να το διαβάσω με ησυχία (τα λογοπαίγνια ακόμα τα χρωστώ).



> Διορθώσεις και προσθήκες στα παραπάνω, όπως πάντα, θα εκτιμηθούν ιδιαίτερα.



Τι διορθώσεις; Σοβαρά μιλάς; (Εκτός από ένα _διαιτητικής_ που γράφτηκε _διατητικής_.) Έχω την εντύπωση ότι, αν αρχίσω να γράφω ένα κείμενο σαν το παραπάνω, θα καταλήξω σαν... σκάλα του Έσερ: δεν θα ξέρω πού ξεκινώ και πού τελειώνω.

Εκτός από την άγνωστη φράση «πηγαίνω κοπίδι» είχα και μια άγνωστη λέξη, αλλά δεν τολμώ να το ξαναδιαβάσω για να τη βρω. :)

Η συλλογή συνωνύμων είναι εξαντλητική, με όλες τις σημασίες του επιθέτου.


----------

